# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Slechte slaap en last van snurken

## Colette Breda

Hallo,

Ik heb last van het gesnurk van mijn man en slaap daardoor erg slecht.. Ik ben de hele tijd moe en wil het liefst gewoon op de bank slapen om een rustige nacht te hebben. Mijn man heeft al geprobeerd om op zijn buik te slapen maar dat helpt niet. We hebben pas van een Anti-snurk ring gehoord dat een natuurlijk product is en gebruik maakt van acupunctuur. Na wat research op deze website http://www.bague-antisnor.fr willen we graag de ring proberen maar we weten niet of hij efficiënt is. 
Heeft iemand al een keer zo'n ring geprobeerd? Denken jullie dat het werk? Ik wil liever niet dat mijn man allerlei medicijnen in neemt en daardoor blijkt deze ring een goede oplossing.

----------

